
China's One China Policy - TurkishPoptart
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-China_policy
======
rainyMammoth
Back in the 70s, Taiwan was the one recognized as the official "China" in the
US.

Mainland China was back then completely isolated from the world. Once Mainland
China decided to start trading and opening to the world they pushed as a
condition that in order to do so, the US must stop recognizing Taiwan as the
legitimate China. And because China represents such a huge trading partner
this was incredibly accepted.

We must stand up against the bullies.

The phone call that Trump made with Taiwan's president and his views that the
US should revisit the "One China" policy is probably the only good thing he
did so far.

------
mikelyons
The world has a long history of bloody revolutions fought for independence
from overreaching parents.

Will it continue with Hong Kong or eventually Taiwan?

~~~
yyhhsj0521
Taiwan and the mainland actually claim each other like Israel and Palestine.

